# Est-ce que l'installation est possible avec une ligne 56k?

## Chevre

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si l'installation de gentoo est possible avec une connection 56k ou bien l'assistant d'installation permet seulement de se connecter a internet avec pppoe?

Merci

Chevre   :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Euh, pour l'assistant d'installation tu repasseras ..  :Wink: 

Pour ce qui est d'installer avec un modem 56k, du point de vue technique ca ne doit pas poser de pb, puisqu'il me semble qu'il y a ppp sur le LiveCD.. Au pire tu le recompiles en stage1 ...

Maintenant du point de vue pratique .. ca risque de prendre un peu de temps non ??? Remarque que je crois avoir deja vu des posts de mecs qui l'avait fait ...

Le plus simple serait quand meme de recuperer les packages depuis une connexion plus importante (genre au boulot par exe), de les recopier sur le HD, et vogue la galere ...

 :Smile: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je confirme ce que dis Sleeper, c'est faisable mais t'as intérêt à pas être pressé.

Sachant qu'il va te falloir au moins récupérer 200 Mo de sources diverses en emerge (et plus si tu veux un système complet)...

Mais je me souviens avoir lu quelque part que la Gentoo était quand même plutôt faite pour les personnes avec des connexions illimitées haut débit...

----------

## Chevre

Ok, jvais aller installer debian a place  :Smile: .

merci quand meme!

----------

## arlequin

Du coups on a perdu un adepte   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Hmm ça sent la secte ça  :Wink: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

Pas d'inquiètude, mes frères, il nous reviendra.

Un jour, lorsqu'il aura oublié ses idées hérétiques de ( j'ose à peine le dire ) "Assistant d'Installation", et qu'il se sera converti aux joies du haut débit, alors il sera prêt à venir nous rejoindre dans l'illumination. Et puis un adepte qui va vers Debian n'est pas complètement perdu pour la cause, n'est-ce pas ?

En attendant, autant éviter de se dégoûter pour des raisons bassement techniques.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Prions donc tous ensemble pour le salut de son âme de pauvre mortel.

Et, heu, arrêtons peut être là, on va donner une mauvaise image au forum   :Razz: 

----------

## pounard

vraiment sectaire, vous avez perdu un adepte de plus...

nan je déconne  :Smile: 

mais pour sa debian il aura les meme problemes que pour la gentoo au nivo de sa bande passante quand il se rendra compte kil faut aussi dl du net.... 

paskeu une debain sans haut debit, c comme la gentoo, bon courage ! lol

----------

## b_Q

Pas du tout sectaire ici.

C'est posssible sur un 56K?

Oui, 

c'est mon cas et suis maintenant à 1149 pkgs installés.

C'est plus long ?

Oui 

mais tu as le temps d'apprécier si tu le désire

entre temps tout a sa juste valeur

+ linux est multitâches, on peu faire autre chose en même temps

+ Il y a pleins de mirroirs gentoo rsync de par le monde.

Un lien beaucoup plus rapide facilement disponible 

me conviendrait surement mais a date le besoin n'est pas là

+ j'ai une propension marqué/forte/sévère à ne pas contribuer 

au caviar/haut brion/mercedes du vendeur/marqueteu parasitaire.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

Je suppose que tu n'habite pas en france alors, parce que sinon j'ose à peine imaginer ta facture de téléphone  :Smile: 

Ou alors tu passe par AOL, mais alors là il te faudrait des années pour tout télécharger  :Wink: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

b_Q, ce qui me fait juste un peu tilter, ce sont les mots "assistant d'installation", qui me font penser que 'Chevre' ne sait peut-être pas exactement à quoi s'attendre en installant une gentoo. Je me gourre peut-être, mais bon ...

Quant à la patience nécessaire pour l'install avec du 56k, tout le monde ne l'a pas forcément.

----------

## b_Q

Allo Mat_le_ouf

Québec, Canada

Fournisseur Tel. BCE. Internet Smpatico (les mêmes).

Internet: Illimité dans les 2 sens en tout temp 24/24/, 7/7, ....

Je n'y renoncerai pas quoiqu'ils fassent pour m'attirer ailleur.

Ils sont achalant, 2 x+$ et limité dans les 2 sens, qu'ils sèchent.

AOL c'est quoi cette farce. 

Chaque mois un nouveau CD pour windows. 

Quel gaspillage en plastique et frais de poste.

Les prochains à crouler ? (juste mon opinion).

-------------------------

Allo xr31Daisy

asistant d'installation:

Ouais !

Tout de même il y a portagemaster que je ne connais pas

et kportage que je n'utilise que pour regarder.

J'ai une peur bleue des "very powerfull" gui...

A mon avis le meilleur assistant d'installation

Instructions d'Installation de Gentoo Linux 1.2

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/build.xml

Patience:

Dans mon cas ce n'était pas un facteur déterminant.

J'ai accès à un lien haute vitesse quand bon me semble.

Au moment ou j'ai entrepris l'installation gentoo

je lisais partout des gens qui l'avaient déjà fait qu'il fallait 

être quasiment guru(c'est faux) pour le faire.

Donc tout lire  prendre son temps et tantquafaire pourquoi pas un stage 1

que je destinais à un "dryrun" comme disent les anglophones.

Le "dryrun" se poursuit.

+

Les rsync's réguliers sont suivis d'un emerge -f ...

pas du tout fatiguant, pantoute, pantoute.

Mais le Kde 3.1 prochain sera téléchargé à partir

du lien rapide probablement, on verra.

Moi quand ça roule vite je vois pas grand chose.

----------

## Mat_le_ouf

 *b_Q wrote:*   

> Allo Mat_le_ouf
> 
> Québec, Canada
> 
> Fournisseur Tel. BCE. Internet Smpatico (les mêmes).
> ...

 

Bon je comprends mieux alors  :Smile: 

 *b_Q wrote:*   

> 
> 
> AOL c'est quoi cette farce. 
> 
> Chaque mois un nouveau CD pour windows. 
> ...

 

Le service fourni par AOL en france est tres moyen (voire mauvais) s'agissant du forfait illimite 56k, d'ou ma remarque  :Smile: 

 *b_Q wrote:*   

> Moi quand ça roule vite je vois pas grand chose.

 

mouais, enfin en telechargement, je vois pas l'interet d'aller lentement quand meme, sauf si on a du temps a perdre...

----------

## xr31Daisy

 *b_Q wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A mon avis le meilleur assistant d'installation
> 
> Instructions d'Installation de Gentoo Linux 1.2
> ...

 

C'est bien mon avis.

L'un des gros gros avantages de Gentoo est sa documentation extrêmement bien faite, qui permet à un débutant de faire l'installation tout seul. (sans compter les forums ! )

Mais quand on ne connaît que les assistants graphiques et qu'on ne s'y attend pas, une ligne de commande peut dégoûter un débutant linux.

Sans compter qu'une fois finie l'installation de gentoo, tu n'as qu'une simple ligne de commande. Imagine la tête du débutant face à sa ligne, se demandant où il faut clicker. Même si en réalité il n'est qu'à un simple 'emerge kde' ou emerge 'gnome' d'un environnement graphique.

Pourtant, c'est vrai que l'install est simple, et qu'ensuite, le emerge est d'une simplicité déconcertante, c'est nettement plus facile de mettre une gentoo à jour qu'une mandrake par exemple ( je me suis trop battu avec les problèmes de dépendances de rpm ). 

 *b_Q wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Patience:
> 
> Dans mon cas ce n'était pas un facteur déterminant.
> ...

 

Tant que tu es patient, tant mieux.

Remarque, j'ai déjà téléchargé les 3 CDs de la mandrake 8 à travers une connection numéris ( 2Go à 8ko/s ... no comment )

----------

